# Sharing a "Quote" that changed life!



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

"It is not a crime to fail;
the sin is to have a low aim."

My friend called that the above quote I told him 30 years back changed his life from college drop out to bank executive.  I hardly recall telling him this simple quote. Any one whose life is changed or touched by such circumstance.

Wish you all the very best in whatever you do.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

"Pain is your friend; it is your ally. Pain reminds you to finish the job and get the hell home. Pain tells you when you have been seriously wounded. And you know what the best thing about pain is? It tells you you're not dead yet!"


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Long time ago a workmate told me his simple philosophy and I have tried to adopt it:
"Woke up this morning and my back hurt and my feet were cold. Knew I wasn't in Heaven 'cause my back hurt. Knew I wasn't the other place 'cause my feet were cold. So, I figured I might as well get up and go to work."
Comes in handy on those days it just doesn't seem worth the trouble.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know if this one is a life changer, but it is one I really like: "Don't cry because it is over; smile because it happened."  It comes in handy on the last day of vacation.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"...The great thing is this world
is not so much where we are,

But in what direction we are moving..."

 ~Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

yesterday is history
  tomorrow is a mystery
      today is a gift and its called the present

found written on the library calendar by a child
Sylvia


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

ak rain said:


> yesterday is history
> tomorrow is a mystery
> today is a gift and its called the present


That's what is "Power of Now.

Here's another one to remember:
"The Most important person in your life: Is not with the most wealth or with the most credentials or with the most awards or with the most powerful position. The most important person in your life is the one who cares."


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

Write what you want to say, not what you think they want to hear


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Paraphrased, it's originally in Japanese:

Ogiue: “I hadn’t really thought about it, but on the other hand the amount of time I spend drawing is ridiculous … like ALL my time.”
Sasahara: “People like that just naturally become manga artists–it’s the people who wonder ‘how do I become a manga artist?’ that have trouble.”

This, more than anything else, set me on the path to becoming an author.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

Be the kind of woman that when your feet 
hit the floor each morning the devil says 
"Oh Crap, She's up!" 

------ That's the quote and always loved it.  Could replace "woman" for person though as can apply to anyone!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

When I was about 18 years old my father said to me, "it is more important to be loved than it is to be in love".  I didnt fully understand what he was saying until much later. 

Also, I cant recall where I read it but somewhere I read that men want to be admired while women want to be adored.  I was riding an airport shuttle train and sitting with me was an elderly couple.  He was relating some obscure fact about where they were traveling.  She looked up at him as if he were the smartest person she had ever met.  In return, he looked as if she were honey for his biscuit.  Letting the man in your life know he is held in high esteem keeps him happy and in return you loved.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> When I was about 18 years old my father said to me, "it is more important to be loved than it is to be in love". I didnt fully understand what he was saying until much later.
> 
> Also, I cant recall where I read it but somewhere I read that men want to be admired while women want to be adored. I was riding an airport shuttle train and sitting with me was an elderly couple. He was relating some obscure fact about where they were traveling.  She looked up at him as if he were the smartest person she had ever met. In return, he looked as if she were honey for his biscuit.  Letting the man in your life know he is held in high esteem keeps him happy and in return you loved.


I love that! I don't know if it is a life-changer, but I recently heard a game show contestant make the following statement and I have taken it to heart: "I'm too blessed to be stressed."


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

From a former Boss: "You can't help where you came from, but you _can_ help who you are."


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine's from Dear Abby - a gentleman writes in and says he wants to go back to school, but it'll take 7 years and he'll be 43 when he finishes; he wants to know if he should go for it. Dear Abby's response? 'And how old will you in in 7 years if you don't go back to school?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> When I was about 18 years old my father said to me, "it is more important to be loved than it is to be in love". I didnt fully understand what he was saying until much later.


When I was first coming out of the closet in high school, I was given similar advice from my pastor: "God doesn't care who you love. God cares how well you love and how well you're loved in return." That got me through some very dark periods and allowed me to not be bogged down by a whole lot of ugly that came my way from strangers and family alike.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

crebel said:


> I love that! I don't know if it is a life-changer, but I recently heard a game show contestant make the following statement and I have taken it to heart: "I'm too blessed to be stressed."


I believe small things have more impact and are life-changers. Thank you and other members for sharing. I like all the wisdom pouring in these quotes.

Sometimes small quote can be more powerful than reading the entire book, IMHO.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Geoffrey, what an awesome Pastor!  Too many I grew up with had the opposite view (which turned me off of religion).

My fave isn't a major one: "Everything in moderation, including moderation"  

I just think it's good to remind ourselves to let go once in awhile and indulge in that chocolate or whatever it is that makes us happy people.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

This one has kept me in high spirits instead of  thinking: I could have done this or that:

“Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.”


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like we are running out of quotes. Come on.

Seeing wars and terrorism around the world reminds me this quote.

“People are made to be Loved and Things are made to be Used. 
There is so much confusion in this World because People are being Used and Things are being Loved.”


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple related quotes:

"The great enemy of truth is very often not the lie--deliberate, contrived and dishonest--but the myth--persistent, persuasive and unrealistic. Too often we hold fast to the cliches of our forebears. We subject all facts to a prefabricated set of interpretations. We enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought." ~ JFK

"That's what the gods are! An answer that will do! Because there's food to be caught and babies to be born and life to be lived and so there is no time for big, complicated, and worrying answers! Please give us a simple answer, so that we don't have to think, because if we think, we might find answers that don't fit the way we want the world to be." ~ Terry Pratchett, in _Nation_.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Truth reminds me one of my favorite quotes.

"Truth is high, but higher still is truthful living."
Guru Nanak


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

One that stops a lot of arguments in their tracks between my teens.

"Is this a life and death matter? Will it matter in a week/month/year?" 
I wont' say it's *LIFE* changing, but it's been making life more peaceful around here.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

These are great quotes.  

I have this one on my signature at work, because sometimes I find myself getting bogged down in other's opinions.  "Give your best anyway. You see, in the end, it is between you and God.  It
was never between you and them anyway. ~Mother Theresa"


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's another one that tells us to good:

“When you were born you cried and the world rejoiced. Live your life so that when you die the world cries and you rejoice”


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Well that's a relief.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to know who wrote this. This short poem caused me to change my life.

I walk down the street.
There is a hole.
I don't see it.
I fall in.
It isn't my fault.
It takes a very long time to get out.


I walk down the same street.
There is still a deep hole.
I pretend not to see it.
I fall in.
I pretend it's still not my fault.
It takes a long time to get out.


I walk down the same street.
There is still the same deep hole.
I see it.
I fall in anyway.
It's a habit.
I get out quicker this time.


I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole.
I see it.
I walk around it.
I don't fall in.


I walk down a different street.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I enjoyed your poem Patrisha. Here's something I find valuable.

“When one door closes another door opens, but we so often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door, that we do not see the ones which open for us.”
- Alexander Graham Bell -


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

My first boss, John W. Bishop, said to me in the Spring of 1964:

"That's crazy that George Washington University is suspending you.  Let me call my advisor, Frederick Morse,  at the University of Virginia and see what he can do." (John had graduated from the University in 1941).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's one for, perhaps, all of us.

“A disease free body, violence free society, conducive free mind,
inhibition free intellect, sorrow free soul, trauma free memory are
the birth right of every human being and modern societies have become
so stressful that people look for wisdom to find peace with
themselves.”  Sri Sri Ravi Shankar


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

susie said:


> Write what you want to say, not what you think they want to hear


I love this one Susie. And practice as much as possible.

Too bad that quite often people claim, they cannot afford to do that.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I have obsession with quotes and can post one everyday...LOL

"Thinking young and growing older is no sin; And I can play the game of life to win."


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's another one; enjoy.

"Life is short! Break the rules! 
Forgive quickly! Kiss slowly! 
Love truly, Laugh uncontrollably.  
And never regret anything that made you smile."


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

"The true measure of a man is how he treats someone 
who can do him absolutely no good."


----------

